# Direction of dead bolt locks



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

When you buy a "combo" entry lock, one dead bolt and one regular key entry, it seems once installed, the dead bolt and the keyed entry are always in opposite directions in that for the dead bolt, you turn you key in one direction to unlock, but for the other keyed entry you turn your key in the other direction to unlock. Why is that? Is there a way to reverse one or the other to make them the same?

Now here is another case. This is a metal double french door. There is a dead bolt up top, that operates a latch that locks the door with latches at the TOP and BOTTOM of the door. The dead bolt below that is a typical dead bolt. These two again turn in opposite directions. The top on turn one way to unlock, the other one turn the opposite way to unlock. Is it possible to turn one the other way around?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You have to flip the outside part 180 degrees, to allow you to turn the Thumb lock the same direction as the lock for the bars.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

You'll always turn the top of the key or thumbturn toward the edge of the door to throw a deadbolt. Toward the hinge side to retract it. Which direction you turn the key on a "Key-in-knob" entry lock is dependant on how the mechanism is constructed inside the lock and does not depend on the hand of the door. In the case you've shown, you'd have to mount the deadbolt upside down to turn the same direction as the concealed bolts in the door. Deadbolts shouldn't be mounted upside down.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

why do glass french doors even bother with deadbolts? or locks for that matter. sorry, just being cynical.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Seattle2k said:


> why do glass french doors even bother with deadbolts? or locks for that matter. sorry, just being cynical.


Why shouldn't they?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Why shouldn't they?


He is commenting on how easy it is to break the glass and unlock the doors.

If I had those doors, I would change them out for the key on both sides dead bolts.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Oso954 said:


> He is commenting on how easy it is to break the glass and unlock the doors.
> 
> If I had those doors, I would change them out for the key on both sides dead bolts.


You do realize that locks are to keep out the honest people. It does not matter if the door is solid, has lights at the top, or are French Doors.

If someone wants in, they will find a way.


----------

